# A rant on my ex-wife--do not read this with a full bladder..



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

I haven't read the rules in here thoroughly, but I am aware that most boards frown on posting links to member's eBay auctions. I am asking for a special exception here, because this is one of the funniest things I've ever written, and I think there are prolly a number of fellas on these boards in the same boat as I--cursed with the spawn of satan (ex-wife).

I don't expect to sell the bike to anyone on this forum, just wanted to vent my rant, and share with you guys. Feel free to forward it along to anyone else who you think might need a chuckle

With no further adieu, Click Away:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270396436897

PS--if you're an eBay member, shoot me some funny item questions through ebay's messaging system. Lets have some fun with this

heheeheheh, where are we going, and what's with these handbaskets?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270396436897


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

JeffinPA
I feel for ya, been through it myself.

LISTEN TO ME - Everything in life will improve.

I bid on the bike a few times, just wanted to help out.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I hate this work filter!!!! Ill have to hopefully remember to check it out tomorrow morn when i get home.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOLzzz.... I hope it sells for a good bit more than 200. Those bikes are a fortune.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

hilarious listing on e-bay ... :beer:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

As T Bradshaw said,'All my wives were great housekeepers,They kept all my houses'.

Or 'all my 'Xs' wear Rolexes'.

Or ride bikes perhaps.Good luck on the sale.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. i like it. good luck on selling the bike


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

You gotta read the Questions and Answers. This thing has really taken on a life of its own. 53 watchers and 980 page views in one day


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, read it all, very funny. I'm trying to think up a funny question.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Gotta look at the bright side. If you get married & divorced again you qualify for Satan's Job Placement Program as a Tour Guide In Hell.

I qualified some time ago, so I have my retirement job all lined up...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

thats good. i put in my .02 worth


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :rollin:


----------



## makin it rain (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya make sure we dont take this down for the guy... its worth the read.
I almost feel like buying the thing and then ghost riding the thing for the guy down a nice hill.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I have read this a few times and I find validation in the information contained herein, so therefor it stays as a 'normal' post.

As a fellow bought-new-furniture-3 times brother, I have to leave it.

:beer:


----------



## JeffinPA (Feb 17, 2008)

God Bless you, Rude.

I encourage you all to submit funny questions. I'm having the time of my life 

Thanks dude,
Jeff


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

That's just about as good as the San Diego listing on Craigslist where a woman offered her....services?....for any man willing to come to her home, separate/wash/dry/and put away all of her laundry. :lol:


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i guess im a day late on this one..

the anti-virus filter on the comp had me locked out.


----------

